# Vintage/antique Bicycle Swap Sunday October 9 Wentzville,mo.



## rollfaster (Sep 15, 2016)

Gateway Coasters are having a vintage bicycle swap in conjunction with the car show/swap at the Legion hall post 323 in Wentzville,Mo.
Starts at 6;00 am and ends at 2:00 pm or so. Anyone getting a swap space should be there to set up at 5:00am. Swap spaces are $10.00 for 2 side by side parking spots. Food and drinks will be made available as well. Any questions please call me at 314-807-4578 or Ted at 636-866-7450. So bring all the bicycles and parts you want to sell and hope to see you all there. Thanks, Rob.
Wentzville Legion Post 323
504 Luetktenhaus Blvd
Wentzville, Mo. 63385


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 29, 2016)

Next weekend!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 7, 2016)

We've got lots of friends coming from all across the midwest for this one.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 7, 2016)

please post some pictures of the swap meet, that us cabers  cant make it ,looks like a good time with a lot of bikes and parts and a car show   from bicycle larry


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 7, 2016)

Sure will Larry!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 7, 2016)

thanks rollfaster ,also i see motorcycles and tractors and parts a nother plus!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 7, 2016)

We do what we can.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 9, 2016)

P

 

 Once again I'm guilty for not taking enough pics, and these were taken early. We had a great turnout however, everyone did pretty well with parts sales. Great attendance and weather today !

View attachment 368474


----------

